# Error message. Location not found



## Kevinowens (Dec 12, 2019)

Upon boot up of computer .there is an error message of location not available. I need steps to get back to internet connectivity


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You need to provide a lot more information so we can try and help you. What's the make & model of the computer? Which operating system are you running? When do you see this error message? Is it when Windows is booting or when you put in your password and it's trying to load the desktop?


----------

